# Wheel and tire sizes for 65 GTO ?



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

The 65 GTO I am restoring came with 14 x 7 rims on the Front and 15 x 7 rims on the back when I bought the car. The Wheels are an old set of Cragers. I want to put Pontiac Rally One Wheels on the car. My question is, will 15 inch rims work on the front of the car? I don't want to put 14 inch rims all the way around the car as the engine is very powerful and I have a 3.73 Rear. Also I just put the correct gear on the Trans. Tailshaft and speedometer gear in to make the speedometer correct with that rear ratio and 15 inch tire size. If I don't put 15 inch rims back on the rear of the car the speedometer will be off again. I like the look of the 15 inch rims on the back and I don't want 15's on the rear and 14's on the front. Does anyone know if you can put 15 inch rims all the way around and what are the limitations on the width of the rim and tire size? Will the front wheels and tire clear the wheelwell when turning to the extreme left or right. Any help is really appreciated.:confused


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The original 14 inch tires had an overall diameter if 27.02 inches and were 7.6 inches wide. If you run your 15 inch wheels you can have 215/70-15 and have the overall diameter of 26.9 inches and 8.5 inches wide. The diameter is very close to the original but much wider tires ( you need for your power). Most people I have talked to say this is the best for the 65 GTO with the 15's. If you go to 225/70-15 the diameter now is 27.4 and you are now wider at 8.9 inches. 65 owners with this tire have said that the front tires will rub when the steering wheel is fully deflected or during hard turns.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have 15x7 rally I's all around on my '65. Tires are 205/75/15 Coker Redlines. No rubbing problems at all.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Roger that said:


> The original 14 inch tires had an overall diameter if 27.02 inches and were 7.6 inches wide. If you run your 15 inch wheels you can have 215/70-15 and have the overall diameter of 26.9 inches and 8.5 inches wide. The diameter is very close to the original but much wider tires ( you need for your power). Most people I have talked to say this is the best for the 65 GTO with the 15's. If you go to 225/70-15 the diameter now is 27.4 and you are now wider at 8.9 inches. 65 owners with this tire have said that the front tires will rub when the steering wheel is fully deflected or during hard turns.


Not original either, but I'm running Coker bias-look radials in G70-14 at 27" diameter and they don't rub and look great. You get the added width at original height and still looks like you are rolling on bias-plies.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

235/60/15 on 15x7's with 4.25" backspacing is perfect on the front.
The rear depends on your ride height.
If she's low in the back like stock, you may only be able to go 245/60/15. If she sits up a little higher, 275/60/15 fits no problem.
This is my 66 with that exact setup...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have 215/70/15 on the front of my '65 with 1" lowering springs and never rubbed anything even on big bumps. 275/60/15 drag radials on the rear with 3/4" spacers under stock springs and only with a full tank and a really big bump that it barely rubs.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I would really love to get Rally ones in 17" but haven't found anyone who makes them, so I might do these same wheels in 17"....anyone interested in these 15" rims, pinstripes included 👍


----------



## HarryH (Mar 22, 2021)

SANDU002 said:


> I have 15x7 rally I's all around on my '65. Tires are 205/75/15 Coker Redlines. No rubbing problems at all.


I know this is a really old post but do you have pics you can share of your wheels & tires -- looking to do the same on my 65 LeMans convertible. Thanks!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe someone can give me some insight, I have 215/70/15 on the front of my 1965 GTO with an American Racing wheel that have a 4" back set and I have 1" UMI performance lowering springs with iron heads, aluminum intake and carb, disc brakes. My question is has anyone run a 235/60/15 with my setup, it has never rubbed now but as I turn the wheel and check it's really close on the corners like a 1/4'' close, I know the 235 would be shorter but wider and I don't mind grinding a corner down if I have to. See my picture above and I could take some with the tires at there closest. Thanks


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Maybe someone can give me some insight, I have 215/70/15 on the front of my 1965 GTO with an American Racing wheel that have a 4" back set and I have 1" UMI performance lowering springs with iron heads, aluminum intake and carb, disc brakes. My question is has anyone run a 235/60/15 with my setup, it has never rubbed now but as I turn the wheel and check it's really close on the corners like a 1/4'' close, I know the 235 would be shorter but wider and I don't mind grinding a corner down if I have to. See my picture above and I could take some with the tires at there closest. Thanks


2356015 should fit fine...except for the lowering. will make it close....see my pic a few posts up


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks, that's what I'm afraid of, how does the '67 fender differ from a '65...wish I could find a wheel and tire to try it. The 235 is about 7/8" shorter but also about that much wider so maybe I would have about the same clearance? I'll try and get some pictures of how tight mine is, do you have any side pix or tires turned to their tightest spot?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's a couple pix at the tightest points as straight on as I could, I bounced it and nothing hits and never has.


----------

